# 3/2 Navarre Beach Report 6am-9am



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Nada! Not even a bite! Fished 6 rods 5 different baits, sandfleas (caught 2), fresh crab, fresh clam, fresh shrimp, and PompChews. 

Man I thought it was going to be great! Water teml between 64-66 degrees. Anyone else go out?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Nephew is on the pier now... Said it's dead as well.


----------



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah I went out today on Navarre beach. Fished 5 rods with fish bites of various flavors and colors. Caught a 10in pompano and hooked into something big twice. 

I think it was a drum of some sort but I could not turn his head and he darn near spooled me before the hook popped.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yak76 (Sep 18, 2015)

Same here. That cold snap coming next week isn't gonna help to get them going either.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well.....shoot ! NEGATIVE SIDE. / POSITIVE SIDE They'll just be a little bigger next trip !


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I fished navarre 6am-8am Saturday and did really well with the Whiting but no pomps. I fish 2 rods with fresh shrimp.


----------



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

spencer618 said:


> I fished navarre 6am-8am Saturday and did really well with the Whiting but no pomps. I fish 2 rods with fresh shrimp.


Maybe they had a taste for shrimp that day. I just used fish bites

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

